
Ask HN: Jobs in NYC that are “low level” outside of finance and adtech - dadoge
Looking for insight into what type of roles one can get in NYC that require deeper understanding of systems and low level stuff than your usual application developer.  Kinda “eh” about working for trendy big tech company as well, doing that now and it’s getting a bit old now that I’m in my mid 30s.<p>Don’t see too much embedded systems and the like in NYC, but could be wrong.  Please tell me I’m wrong :-)<p>I found this neat post that confirms what I’ve already been thinking, that going lower in the stack is the way to “age gracefully” in tech:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19100129<p>But struggling to find such roles in NYC that aren’t hedge funds or adtech
======
cimmanom
How have you been searching for them? Looking for jobs that use C (or maybe
C++, with a poorer correlation since C++ was a fairly dominant applications
language for a while) might be a decent proxy.

